# Some new colubrid pics



## buffcoat (Dec 15, 2012)

I recently purchased a few new coubrids and though I'd share










Rosey, my female hognose





My yet to be named ratsnake. He has a bit of an attitude.





George the Mexican black kingsnake





Weezie my female MBK. Like most colubrids, she loves to "scent" you when ya pick her up.

Thought I'd share a bit. Hope ya enjoy 'em


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice mate. Is that just standard wood shavings as a substrate?


----------



## thals (Dec 15, 2012)

They're all beautiful little guys, congrats on the new additions and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 15, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Very nice mate. Is that just standard wood shavings as a substrate?



Aspen shavings. Bought at Wal Mart for $9

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wally (Dec 15, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> Aspen shavings. Bought at Wal Mart for $9
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Aspen is code for "astronomical price" over here.

Nice snakes.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 15, 2012)

They are gorgeous! That first one is sooo cute with his little nobby nose


----------

